# PARC's Annual Alison Haskell Award-Nominations being accepted (



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 30, 2014)

Partners in Amphibian and Reptile Conservation (PARC) is seeking nominations for the Alison Haskell Award. The purpose of this award is to recognize an individual in North America who exemplifies extraordinary commitment to herpetofaunal conservation. Alison Haskell was one such person. She was PARC’s first Federal Agencies Coordinator. Her tenure with PARC was tragically shortened due to a valiant, but unsuccessful battle with ovarian cancer. Members of PARC aim to keep her memory alive through this annual award. 

Click here to read more about Alison, the award, and how to submit nominations. The nomination form can be found near the bottom of the page at a link under the Award Nomination Form and Submission heading.

Nominations are due Friday, October 17. Recipients receive $1,000 and an engraved, commemorative plaque! 

Please spread the word!

We look forward to your nominations,

PARC Administrators

Thank you for your consideration!

Jen
-- 
Jen Williams, Ph.D.

Federal Agencies Coordinator for Partners in Amphibian and Reptile Conservation (PARC)

1201 Oak Ridge Dr., Suite 200
Fort Collins, CO 80525
Desk: 970-267-2159
Fax: 970-225-3585


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Sep 30, 2014)

http://parcplace.org/parcplace/news-a-events/haskell-award.html


----------

